# Need help!



## barebones013 (Jul 1, 2012)

I am trying to decide which to buy ruger lcr 38 or s&w bodygaurd. never owned a snubby before , going to use for ccw . any advise on any snubbys or any ccw's would help ! tired of packing around a big 1911 or my xd!


----------



## GLVO (Jul 1, 2012)

*only one gun?*

I am a S&W guy so the Bodyguard would be my choice.

But that said, I carry a 642--as a second gun. Today a S&W 296 44 Special is primary.


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

Both good choices and the ruger would be a lil cheaper.Just get one that fits the hand well.A snubby is a lil harder to shoot for some for the simple fact as a short sight radious.It just requires good shooting skills.Practice practice practice.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Both are good choices, might try to find a S&W shield as well...........JJ


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I have the semi auto Bodyguard......not the most accurate thing on the planet, but eats ammo...some do not think that .380 is a large enough caliber for carry, but I would not want to be on the end of Rem. UHD 102gr. bjhp.......it's good for 15 yds. and in.


----------



## genesis (Jun 18, 2012)

barebones013 said:


> I am trying to decide which to buy ruger lcr 38 or s&w bodygaurd. never owned a snubby before , going to use for ccw . any advise on any snubbys or any ccw's would help ! tired of packing around a big 1911 or my xd!


Hi Barebones. Please allow me to ramble a bit. Always remember that all of these posts are just *opinions and personal preferences* and should be taken with a grain of salt. Mine included. Both of your options are excellent choices. I have first hand experience with the LCR 38 special so I'll speak about that. We just bought my girlfriend the LCR in 38 special (not 357) for $399. The 38 is $100 cheaper and a lot lighter than the 357. IMHO a 38 special is all ya need for self defense (and not +P). I guarantee that I can 5 tap center mass with the 38 in half the time it would take most with a 357. Skill, not caliber or power, is what counts. I wouldn't feel undergunned with a 22. The LCR 38 is super light, reliable as dirt, has a butter smooth trigger, and is accurate as all heck. What's not to like??? I have a Ruger Redhawk and GP 100. But if I were CC'ing, it would be the LCR 38 special. It's that good! I reload for both of us and have a shooting range on my property so we practice a lot. I don't hold with the theory that a snubby is hard to shoot. My girl friend is 67 and had never shot a gun before. With some proper and patient instruction, she's doing just fine now. I pity the soul she drops the hammer on. Recoil is no problem for her now. I have 8 years in the Marines and 40+ years of competitive shooting experience. I've won my share of IPSC matches and bowling pin shoots, all with revolvers. I'm also a retired teacher and have the patience of a saint which really helps when I'm teaching my girlfriend how to shoot. I taught her not to use the sights at close combat distance out to 15 or 20 feet. You point and use instinctive shooting. (Very helpful in low light situations.) It's like throwing a ball. We don't use sights to throw a ball, but with practice, the ball goes where we want. Hand/eye coordination is the key. I also shoot a compound bow instinctively (no sights) and can pretty well nail a pie plate out to 40 yards. It just takes practice, practice, practice, which is what most can't afford enough of (ammo cost) and don't have the time for. I've had my share of autos but prefer revolvers as they're more intuitive for me to deploy quickly and accurately. Plus there are no safeties or feed issues to deal with, and revolvers are the ultimate in reliability. Oh they can jam. Happened to me once in a match and was caused by a high primer. But that was once in many hundreds of thousands of rounds.

Below is a 15 minute video on the Ruger LCR in 38 special by Hickok45. He does some serious long distance shooting at a gong 75 yards away with the little LCR. He also knocks over some steel targets at around 60 yards. He proves the LCR is plenty accurate. He's a retired police officer and has over 600 gun review videos on youtube. He does an excellent job of reviewing a gun. Before you purchase any firearm, check to see if he's reviewed it. Just keep in mind that he has preferences and opinions, just like the rest of us do.

It all boils down to personal preference. Just because I like the LCR 38 doesn't mean it's the greatest thing since peanut butter, or the best. It's just "my preference". Others may prefer something else. There's no right or wrong or best. Get whatever *you* prefer. Good luck in your selection.

Don <><


----------

